# OPI Introduces iPhone cases matched with Iconic Shades



## Annelle (Jun 5, 2013)

*[SIZE=20pt]OPI Launches Six Smartphone Cases for the iPhone, Inspired by Iconic Shades[/SIZE]*

                *OPI *launches six signature smartphone phone cases showcasing bestselling *OPI *nail lacquer shades.  Each sleek design features a bold splash of color and comes with a matching mini bottle of *OPI nail lacquer*. Available for AppleÂ® iPhoneÂ® 4, iPhone 4S and iPhone 5 models; these *OPI*-inspired cases join technology with the beautiful, iconic colors for which *OPI* is well known. 

â€œWe wanted to create the ultimate accessory for our tech savvy fans,â€ explains* Suzi Weiss-Fischmann, OPI Executive VP &amp; Artistic Director*.  â€œOur cases are an extension of the *OPI* brand, providing stylish functionality and giving consumers a unique opportunity to express themslves by coordinating their nail color with their phone case.â€

Each case is constructed with durable, scratch-resistant polycarbonate and the interior is lined with silicone patterned with the infamous *OPI *bottle design for added protection.   The six phone cases are available in the following *OPI* shades:

*Iâ€™m Not Really a Waitress*

_A vivacious, Chianti red._





*Big Apple Red*

_Bright, shiny and ready to take on the world!_





*You Donâ€™t Know Jacques*

_If you donâ€™t know how trendy this taupe is!_





*Dating a Royal*

_A royal blue that sets crowns spinning!_





*Pink Flamenco*

_A sizzling hot pink that will â€œcastanetâ€ over you._





*Need Sunglasses?*

_You will â€“ for this bright lemon yellow!_





Additionally, *OPI *screen protectors for the iPhone 4, iPhone 4S and iPhone 5 are also available. Each screen protector pack includes 3 screens and free mini bottle of *OPI RapiDry Top Coat*.  iPhone is a registered trademark of Apple Inc.

*OPI* smartphone cases for the iPhone are now available for $39.95 and screen protectors for $19.95 suggested retail.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 5, 2013)

Pass. $39.95 for a cell case is just stupid.


----------



## Rubyblood (Oct 5, 2013)

I love the pink one but I will keep my otterbox anyday.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 5, 2013)

Why would I pay that much to help OPI market their polish on my phone???

They're ugly anyway. I prefer traditional cases and bumpers, or no case at all. Why cover up a gorgeous phone with an ugly case? Blergh.


----------



## Deareux (Oct 5, 2013)

From a design standpoint, I think they're poorly done. It just looks like they just printed ad photos onto a phone case. I can get a Kate Spade or Marc Jacobs case for that amount.


----------

